# The Anniversary



## Gemini (May 13, 2005)

A woman wakes during the night and finds her husband sitting at the kitchen table deep thought. She watches as he wiped a tear from his eye and takes a sip of his coffee. "What's wrong, dear?, Why are you down here at this time of night?". 
The husband looks up from his coffee, "Do you remember when we were dating, and you were only 16?" he asks solemnly. 
"Yes I do" she replies. 
The husband paused. The words were not coming easily. "Do you remember when your father caught us making love? 
"Yes, I remember" said the wife, lowering herself into a chair beside him. 
The husband continued. "Then when he shoved a shotgun in my face and said, Marry my daughter or I will send you to jail for 20 years?" 
"I remember that too" she replied softly. 
He wiped another tear from his cheek and said.."I wouldve gotten out today."


----------



## OUMoose (May 13, 2005)

Rofl!!


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2005)

! :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2005)

That was great


----------



## Deuce (May 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2005)

Ah, the ghost of Rodney Dangerfield speaks...


----------



## Flatlander (May 14, 2005)

Yep!  That's a gooder!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 17, 2005)

Good one!:roflmao:


----------



## Rynocerous (May 31, 2005)

Heard it before but always good for a laugh!!! 


Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------

